# This deserves its own thread!



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I posted this onto the green iguana thread too.

It is with sad regret that I bring this news.

The rescued iguana Rudy, who captured so many of our hearts in the iguana communities sadly passed away yesterday.
I have had permission from Susan the owner of this beautiful girl who gave her a warm and loving home to share this with you guys.

Rudy taught us all alot in our communitys and iguana groups and we all agree she can still teach us all and show what can happen to iguanas and reptiles that are not given correct lighting and inadequate diets, people who didn't know rudy can learn from her too even if it just helps one more iguana it makes all the difference! and I take my hat off to this strong and beautiful soul and to her owner susan who made her last years something worth living for.

Follow the link to see her memorial video
Green Iguana Society Message Board: Last Video for Rudy ,my final tribute to a tough little ig.

RIP Rudy you will be greatly missed


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a gorgeous girl. Sorry for your sad loss Susan.
R.I.P Rudy xx


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Rip. had an iguana before they really special reps.


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Just had to post on here about my recent loss of my tortoise and saw this what a beautiful tribute made me smile thank you :smile:


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I posted this onto the green iguana thread too.
> 
> It is with sad regret that I bring this news.
> 
> ...


Rip


----------



## tutkeeper (Mar 18, 2012)

beautiful video :sad: RIP


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear RIP buddy


----------

